# Lost my French Lop



## bad kelpie (Mar 4, 2013)

Yesterday morning, I greeted the rabbits and Basil, my checkered mix, came to greet me, like usual, but not Lump. This isn't unusual, as she was deaf and only came to me if she was following basil around or saw me. I work for only an hour on sundays, and when I came back, no rabbits greeted me. I called basil, and he didn't come. I couldn't see either rabbit. So I went out looking for them and Lump was in one of the bunny houses, dead. Basil was hiding behind some boards. He usually only goes back there when my roommate's big dog comes out (the dog won't hurt him, he's just very very big, the dog and Lump were great friends). 

I don't know how or why. The only thing was, I didn't know her age, and she seemed old.

There was no blood, nothing, she just looked like she was sleeping. I hope it was peaceful.

She was such a sweet bunny, everyone loved her.

She was named after a beloved cat I had. His name was Oscar, but he was a giant rescue cat and quickly earned the nickname of Lump. He was huge and sweet, and gentle, everyone loved him. I only had him a month before he took off one day and was gone. That was nearly 4 years ago and I still miss him.

This rabbit was so similar. Sweet, gentle, lump-like .

Basil hadn't come out a couple hours later, so I went to the store and got him some parsley. I accidently bought parsley instead of cilantro once and he went nuts. I was able to coax him out, and he's been out since, but he seems so lost. He adored Lump from the minute I introduced them.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Binky free Lump. :rainbow:


----------



## kmaben (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet lump. I have my own Frenchie and you'll probably have to send me off to the mental house when he goes.
Give Basil extra nose bonks from the Maben family. Poor baby


----------



## KathyandChanelle (Mar 4, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. It's so hard when our beloved pets pass away. Sending comfort from afar.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm sure it was a peaceful end to a good life.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 5, 2013)

aw poor lump. Sending thoughts your way. Binky free little one . . .or not so little one


----------



## Azerane (Mar 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss, I hope Basil is doing ok too


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 5, 2013)

So sad to hear of your loss, she was a beautiful girl..lots of nose bonks and bunny kisses for Basil, I hope he comes through this OK, I´m sure he´s missing her loads...binky free Lump :bunnyhug:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so so sorry!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 5, 2013)

so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 5, 2013)

My condolences in the loss of your sweet Lump. I hope both you & Basil will be able to comfort & help each other through the pain of her loss.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Mar 5, 2013)

you have my blessings God Bless you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry RIP sweet little Lump. I hope Basil does okay.


----------



## HEM (Mar 11, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss
Binky free lil' one, you will be missed


----------



## wendymac (Mar 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Lump. :-(


----------



## PaGal (Mar 12, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## deaners (Mar 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Lump.


----------

